# Stubborn daughter thinks helmet is uncool



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

So we bought the cheap mountain bike for the daughter. I told her she needed to get a helmet. (I probably just need to go buy one) she said, "nah, I don't need one. I'm not going to ride on the road." I told her that riding on the road has nothing to do with it. I might have to withhold the bike until she agrees to wear a helmet.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Show her some pics of people's heads split open & see how cool she thinks that is...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good idea no helmet no bike! if I wasn't wearing one this past weekend I would have face planted the grown - whether is the "road" or the mountain a helmet is a must! One bad fall on your head and could get really ugly!!


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

My wife has fake front teeth because she was riding on the street without a helmet. No joke. She is even a good rider. It took a year before she had a mouth full of teeth. Awful and not to mention expensive experience.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, a fall even sitting still, if you happen to land in an unfavorable way can mess you up.

It's more cool to be prepared, than unprepared, especially with safety equipment.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm sure you have realized already that the key to dealing with stubborn people is to make them believe that your idea is actually theirs. 

I would also go with the "look at what this guy did just riding down the street"... there was a thread around here where someone took a header into a ditch while walking his dog around the neighborhood (dog was walking, he was riding)... and there are plenty of off-road accident photos around. 

Maybe not in a "hey, come look at the reasons why you should wear a helmet" type of deal... but a "Hey, come look at this picture I found while cruising the forums" and then let her decide that she really wants a helmet.

Either way; they're important. Do what you can, and make sure she wears the helmet. If you end up holding the bike hostage until she wears the helmet, she will likely only ever wear it in front of you, being stubborn and all.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's a good start:

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/always-wear-you-helmet-nasty-picture-111566.html

There's a few really graphic threads about helmet use running around here, that's where I would start. Personally, I would have likely died or had life altering head injuries twice which helmets have prevented. I surely wouldn't be typing right now had it not been for helmets.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

no helmet, no bike. thats all.

has she ever been to the trail before? to see that everyone rides with helmets and that a lot of helmets actually do look pretty cool? ever shown her videos of mountain bikers doing some serious shredding- be it dh/am/xc, and all of them are wearing helmets?

still- no lid, no ride. end of story. be firm.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

You didn't mention her age, but take her to a store and let her pick it out so it's hers. Go online and see what's out there as well so she doesn't feel stuck if the ones at the store aren't what she wants. Girl helmets are starting to look cool now but so are all the helmets unlike the ugly one I have. Deep down she knows she needs the helmet, she just doesn't want to look stupid and feel like people are laughing at her; especially her peers. Kids have no sense of danger either and feel invincible.

Take her out to the park/road and let her see everyone else wearing their helmets and still doing cool stuff. She needs to see the cool side of helmets.


----------



## borborpa (May 24, 2011)

No helmet, no ride, no questions.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Here's a good start:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/always-wear-you-helmet-nasty-picture-111566.html
> 
> There's a few really graphic threads about helmet use running around here, that's where I would start. Personally, I would have likely died or had life altering head injuries twice which helmets have prevented. I surely wouldn't be typing right now had it not been for helmets.


Yes, that is the exact thread I meant. OUCHIES


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe instead of making her afraid to ride at all (anytime I mention I crashed and injured myself on my bike I get, "Oh I rode a bike once and crashed..." or, "That's why I don't ride a bike.", etc.) you could try showing her pics of strong female cyclists (road and mountain) happily wearing helmets.

Such as - Georgia Gould, who is our National Champion and just got bronze medals at the Olympics and World Champs. Or, Lea Davison, who runs the Little Bellas bike group for young women. Emily Batty. 

:thumbsup:

I stopped riding a bike when I was 12 because it was state law mandated that kids under 13 had to wear a helmet and I just didn't want to. Now I wish I would've worn the helmet and never stopped riding


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

+1 on that, miss.

Heck, show her some more cool pictures in general of it, with some pretty sweet biking attire, helmet included.

If anything, more gear is kind of like a suit of armor, it can be extremely cool. Plus it can give you more confidence to do more challenge your skills and increase them, if she would like to. But in the least, it does keep you safe for in case anything happens.

Regardless of what other peers may say, fellow bikers would appreciate it. And in which case, fellow bikers can become friends too, since it's a common ground for an interest.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Where is she getting her info from? Sounds like somebody has been talking to her. Be a role model for her.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

How old is she? If she is under my roof and my rules, then no bike/no helmet. But that being said, you can't prevent her from taking it off the second you can no longer see her.

You can only hope to educate by pics and stories about people with brain injuries due to bike accidents. There are worse things than dying from a brain injury, people who live with them face a daily struggle of their bodies/brains not working right. And that lasts forever. Her friends who she is trying to seem "cool" to will be long gone.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

If she's 18 or older, maybe try to be a little more convincing. If she's a kid and living under your roof, lay down the law. It's not her decision.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

Just take her to a popular trail and let her see how many people are wearing them.....go early enough to stop by the LBS on the way home

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trail~Tail (Sep 10, 2012)

*Rewards*

When I was a kid I didn't want to wear one either. Then my dad went out and probably spent about 20 bucks at Walmart and bought a few toys he knew I would like and put them on top of the fridge(I was about 7 years old). Every time I wore my helmet I would receive points. I'd also receive points from other things like grades, chores etc. I am not sure how old your daughter is but maybe something along those lines could work for you.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

She'll be 22 this week. She's married. I think I can twist her arm into wearing a helmet. I just need to make sure my wife backs me up on it. Wife spoils her a bit much. I am going to tell her that she only gets the bike if she agrees to wear a helmet.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

I did send her a link to some really cool looking helmets, hopefully that will spark her interest.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

> Stubborn daughter thinks helmet is uncool


She is correct.

Make her wear one anyway.

Let her choose one. Don't be cheap.

Set the example. Make sure _you _always wear one. It was when my own kids began riding that I realized I needed to man up and set the example. And that was not easy for me, because I am not really a true believer, but I sucked it up and wore one anyway -- for my kids' sake.

The cool factor is a real issue in some areas. None of the cool kids in my town wear helmets. It is thus nigh unto impossible to sell a kid on wearing one. Parents who think they are forcing the issue, their kids just unbuckle the straps.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

At 22 and married, she should know better. It's easy now. No helmet. No bike from you. There are tons of great women's helmets out now. I just did a google search and drooled over some.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

jrogs said:


> My wife has fake front teeth because she was riding on the street without a helmet. No joke. She is even a good rider. It took a year before she had a mouth full of teeth. Awful and not to mention expensive experience.


I'm all for helmets, but can't see how a helmet would've protected her teeth unless she wore a ff on the road.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

22? Too late I'm afraid. She's old enough to make her own decisions. I fear your grand kids will not wear helmets also


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

LarryWallwart said:


> She'll be 22 this week. She's married. I think I can twist her arm into wearing a helmet. I just need to make sure my wife backs me up on it. Wife spoils her a bit much. I am going to tell her that she only gets the bike if she agrees to wear a helmet.


yeah, at 22, the best you can do is withhold the bike unless she gets a helmet.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah, well then it really isn't your choice wether or not she wears/buys a helmet, your choice is wether or not you give her the bike AND a helmet.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't mind buying the helmet. She has to agree to wear it before she gets the bike.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Not wearing a helmet makes you look like a n00b, especially off-road.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

When i was a kid, somehow everyone was immune to cracked skulls. Just never happened, and we did ridiculous, irrationally wild things on bikes... always with some harsh concrete landing.

Once my kid is old enough to be able to really ride (not a wobbly toddler), they can cruise around without a helmet.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

LarryWallwart said:


> She'll be 22 this week. She's married.


Oh. I thought we were talking 14. Let it go then. You bought the bike. Buy her a nice helmet to go with it. Give her bike and helmet at the same time. After that it's up to her.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

At that age it's pointless trying to force her, nothing good will come from that. You can tell her that you really value her company and would appreciate if she would protect her noggin, but other than that I don't really see any options.

Bike helmets are relatively new, people have been riding bikes for a century or more without them. I did 20 years of riding without one. I wear a helmet every time I hit the trails, but I don't wear it when I'm cruising for a friends house for a bit of BBQ. I know helmets makes it all safer, but sometimes people react to the helmet/no helmet debate like it's a matter of juggling chainsaws. 

Let her ride without a helmet, if she goes anywhere near a trail she'll be the odd one out and loads of people will bug her about the missing helmet. She'll come around eventually.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Did someone say "I'm not a true believer"? Why did they change the rules in Hockey? (yes it is ice, but as hard as concrete or a real bad rocky down hill) I'm also surprised that @ 22 you still wonder if you are "cool" vs. being safe... hmmm good luck on this one LW! I saw probably 7yr old yesterday around my house riding his scooter with a really cool helmet, he was happy as a clam. Actually, I want that helmet! lol


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

After looking at helmets online, now I want a new one.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

let her go ride the trails. she'll want one after, i know i did after my first run


----------



## TJK (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah I agree hold out the bike until she agrees to wear it. And don't just take her word and let her go out on her own initially because she might just take it off. Ride with her for a while until it becomes habitual.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

I am sure her first several rides will be with the family. I'll be there to keep her honest, so hopefully if she goes on her own, she'll put one on.


----------



## TJK (Sep 11, 2012)

LarryWallwart said:


> I am sure her first several rides will be with the family. I'll be there to keep her honest, so hopefully if she goes on her own, she'll put one on.


Great! I'm sure after the first few times she'll start to realize it isn't so bad and forget she's even wearing it.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Amsterdam has one of the highest populations of people riding bikes everywhere, regularly. They dont wear helmets, yet they're not all keeling over dead from head injuries. 

Mountain biking? 100% helmet all the time, no questions. A quick trip to the store or casual ride around? Nah...


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Just remind her most insurance does not pay for plastic surgery just what they need to do when they put you back together.
Also point the situation out to her husband.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Helmets dont prevent your face or teeth from being smashed in.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm like One Pivot...I've turned back to go home and get my helmet when I showed up at the TH without it. I won't ride off rode without it. Cruising my neighborhood however, I never wear one. Oh...the horror.

I think a lot of folks are like me, most just keep quiet b/c of the ridiculous 'no-helmet-nazi's' that come out in droves in these debates. 

To the OP. She's an adult. Give the bike and a helmet with receipt to her, and once she shows up to a trail with no helmet she'll feel out of place. She can return the one you buy her if she wants to get something that fits her sense of style. What more can you do?


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

lets hope she is at least potty trained 
it would be a bigger shame if that was not taken care of 
I assume she has no kids
Once that happens she will probably change her point of view
kids do that to you 
little buggers 

Sj


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*there is no negotiations on this in my household..*

if helmet = uncool then there is no riding. period.



LarryWallwart said:


> So we bought the cheap mountain bike for the daughter. I told her she needed to get a helmet. (I probably just need to go buy one) she said, "nah, I don't need one. I'm not going to ride on the road." I told her that riding on the road has nothing to do with it. I might have to withhold the bike until she agrees to wear a helmet.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*it is pointless to force her - yes*

but he doesn't have to give her the present that potentially may hurt her, if used improperly...



Sandrenseren said:


> At that age it's pointless trying to force her, nothing good will come from that. You can tell her that you really value her company and would appreciate if she would protect her noggin, but other than that I don't really see any options.
> 
> Bike helmets are relatively new, people have been riding bikes for a century or more without them. I did 20 years of riding without one. I wear a helmet every time I hit the trails, but I don't wear it when I'm cruising for a friends house for a bit of BBQ. I know helmets makes it all safer, but sometimes people react to the helmet/no helmet debate like it's a matter of juggling chainsaws.
> 
> Let her ride without a helmet, if she goes anywhere near a trail she'll be the odd one out and loads of people will bug her about the missing helmet. She'll come around eventually.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

She's old enough dude... She'll figure it out on her own. If you enforce it she'll only rebel. On real trail you do indeed need a helmet. For riding around town... not so much.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Helmets dont prevent your face or teeth from being smashed in.


I'm going to say by recent experience this is not true - I went face first and the visor part of the helmet prevented me from hitting my face on the ground. That front part of the helmet is what created space between my face and the road, it might not always be the case but in my experience is what saved me from a broken nose or bigger damage that the one I naturally have.


----------



## Jerz_subbie (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm only a little older than her and I agree, helmets do not look cool. However, cracking my head open would be much less cool so I definitely wear one when riding trails! Helmets look 100x's better now than they did 15yr ago when many states were making them mandatory. Like a few others have said, I don't wear one if just riding around the neighborhood.

Give her the bike and a cool looking helmet and let her know that you expect her to wear it for her own safety but don't push the issue. Like others have said she'll figure out pretty quickly that she's the odd one out there on the trails w/o a helmet.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*why do you think a helmet is not so much*

needed for riding around town?



Millfox said:


> She's old enough dude... She'll figure it out on her own. If you enforce it she'll only rebel. On real trail you do indeed need a helmet. For riding around town... not so much.


----------



## Larry_K (Jul 10, 2010)

I couldn't imagine hitting the trail without a helmet. It's protection from low hanging branches as much as for head protection during a fall. If you can talk her into at least trying out a helmet take her to a trail that's not as well maintained (but beginner level) and remind of her of any low hanging obstacles that could easily cut her head if she was to hit it directly.

In addition to the helmet, encourage her strongly to wear safety glasses. I used to always ride without them (got lucky!) but a friend of mine left his at home one morning and almost lost his right eye when a small piece of a branch got him less than an inch from his eye. It looked like he went 10 rounds with Tyson and it was on a trail he knows well enough to describe every inch of the 10 mile trail but it was a new fall that came down the night before.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

plan a day to go riding with her and dont make her wear a helmet, but make sure you bring it along in the car.

Make sure you tell all your buddies the date/time/location youre riding. Make sure your daughter doesnt know your friends. Tell every friend that comes across you guys comments on her lack of helmet.. She will get so sick of hearing it she will want to go back and get the helmet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

osokolo said:


> needed for riding around town?


Cause you don't ride to your limits, you don't drop 50 cm rocky slopes, you don't go 40 kilometers/h downhill on a narrow loose over hardpack trail, you ride smooth pavement around 15 km/h. Cyclists are allowed here to use pedestrian paths here. Perhaps I should of used the word commuting or cruising. Sorry English isn't my native language.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Even then, stuff can happen. Accidents can happen whenever you're on a bike, so you should wear it anytime you're on one. Check out one of the threads linked to on the first page of this thread.

Heck, we had someone here killed recently, riding home from work late at night, because a car ran into her. I'm certain she was wearing gear, but still, anything can happen.


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Helmets dont prevent your face or teeth from being smashed in.


WTF is wrong with you? People survived without seatbelts and airbags. Doesn't mean they aren't a good idea and should be encouraged. I don't want my insurance rates or taxes rising cuz there was an unnecessary surgery done cuz some moron didn't wear a helmet "to be cool" or "cuz I'm an arrogant ******* and don't like to be told what to do even if it's in my best interest".

In any case, it may not protect all of the face, but it will protect the head. Where her hair is. She gets a nasty scar there, she may not be able to hide it with her hair cuz it can grow funny. Or, she's gonna lose out on some hair styles and possibly be stuck with one in order to hide a giant scar.


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Plus, if you're wearing a helmet, you can get away sometimes with angling your head down so it takes the impact instead of your face. Depending on what happens.

Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if some insurance companies covered less, or at all, if you got injured not wearing a helmet. Plenty try anything they can to keep their money, and that's something they could and probably would try to use.

Regardless, a good, proper helmet, you can even forget is on your head at all. I know mine is that way, it's great. Comfortable, and looks cool.

But the first helmet you pick up isn't necessarily that way. I tried every single one in the bike shop I went to before I picked that one. And you might not even find one you like in the very first shop. Once you find a good one though, you're set.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

If a car hits you so hard that you die its mostly due to internal bleeding and organ failure. Helmet can probably help but it can only help you so far. You can die falling of a staircase but the chance of that happening is quite a lot lower. Similar with MTN biking/communing... if you don't live in giant city. My grandpa was riding for over 70 years in the town, my father for over 50 and they're both alive and without accidents. Do you take a lifewest when you go swimming in the lake? You could get a convulsion and die. Lifewest would protect you from that. Or would that a little bit of... overreacting?


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*no worries about English - mine is not perfect either*

however, i hear you - not pushing the limits, but in the city cars are everywhere... you can hit the curb at low speed, trying to get on or get off...

my point is - i truly believe that lid should be on all the time, when riding... i put it on for my son, so that he knows that helmet and bike go together, all the time... he is 11. i do not want him to ride without the helmet ever. it is all about mitigating risk...

i had my helmet on when i hit the tree with my noggin... 1 broken bone and 4 fractures... helmet didnt protect me at all... but i still wear it as it is reducing the risk of getting injured...

to each his own... democracy is great... i love checking the site with examples of peoples terminal stupidity - Darwinisms...



Millfox said:


> Cause you don't ride to your limits, you don't drop 50 cm rocky slopes, you don't go 40 kilometers/h downhill on a narrow loose over hardpack trail, you ride smooth pavement around 15 km/h. Cyclists are allowed here to use pedestrian paths here. Perhaps I should of used the word commuting or cruising. Sorry English isn't my native language.


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

I ride streetbikes anytime I see someone without a helmet on I think goon. Bicycles the same you look like a spode. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotrod6657 (Sep 11, 2012)

LarryWallwart said:


> So we bought the cheap mountain bike for the daughter. I told her she needed to get a helmet. (I probably just need to go buy one) she said, "nah, I don't need one. I'm not going to ride on the road." I told her that riding on the road has nothing to do with it. I might have to withhold the bike until she agrees to wear a helmet.


MIGHT have to withhold the bike until she agrees? In my opinion, you DO have to withhold the bike until she agrees.

I don't have children myself so I can't offer any parenting advice but helmet discipline is a crucial step in creating a safe rider. If it were my kid, I don't think it would be a negotiation and the helmet (a really cool one with rad colors and/or graphics) would have been given with the bike.

Safety is paramount. I can honestly say that I NEVER touched my bike when I was a kid without a helmet.

I hope some folks with experience dealing with children can offer you some advice but I wanted to throw my $.02. No helmet = no bike.

Good luck!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> Oh. I thought we were talking 14. Let it go then. You bought the bike. Buy her a nice helmet to go with it. Give her bike and helmet at the same time. After that it's up to her.


yep, this. Except, give her the bike, helmet, and organ donor form all at once. Someone could benefit from what is left after a helmetless accident.

Wear a helmet only if you have something worth protecting.


----------



## hotrod6657 (Sep 11, 2012)

miss rides a lot said:


> Maybe instead of making her afraid to ride at all (anytime I mention I crashed and injured myself on my bike I get, "Oh I rode a bike once and crashed..." or, "That's why I don't ride a bike.", etc.) you could try showing her pics of strong female cyclists (road and mountain) happily wearing helmets.
> 
> Such as - Georgia Gould, who is our National Champion and just got bronze medals at the Olympics and World Champs. Or, Lea Davison, who runs the Little Bellas bike group for young women. Emily Batty.
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic bit of advice! Gory pictures are a sure way to scare someone away from a sport like biking. Heck, I would start to think twice about mountain biking NOW if someone showed me a bunch of really bad crashes and that was all I ever really saw... Role models are always better than victims.

EDIT:

Just read a few of the earlier posts and realized she's not quite as young as I had assumed. Like a few other posters I would have to say that it's all but lost at this point. If a grown woman doesn't think she needs a helmet then power to her, but personally, my head is worth more than any foam and plastic noggin cradle. FYI I'm 24 and I would feel better riding without pants than without a helmet. (regardless of where I'm at...)

Does she wear a seatbelt when she's just driving around town? Just saying because really, unless you're doing crazy hardcore driving you shouldn't need one, right? Never-mind that you can't anticipate when something beyond your control will happen while driving, just like you can't control how you'll land if you happen to come off your bike.

I suppose she's free to do what she wants, but I hope she comes around and sees the value in protecting that brain...


----------



## TJK (Sep 11, 2012)

FLMike said:


> plan a day to go riding with her and dont make her wear a helmet, but make sure you bring it along in the car.
> 
> Make sure you tell all your buddies the date/time/location youre riding. Make sure your daughter doesnt know your friends. Tell every friend that comes across you guys comments on her lack of helmet.. She will get so sick of hearing it she will want to go back and get the helmet. :thumbsup:


I like this plan :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmas (Jan 18, 2010)

So, I have had friends(noobs) who have shown up to a ride with no helmet and say they didnt want to wear one because they look stupid. I inform them, in this crowd, the only one that looks stupid is the one without a helmet. 

I have destroyed a helmet on the dirt so not riding on the road is not a reason to not wear a helmet.


----------



## Ratatosk (Mar 12, 2012)

FLMike said:


> plan a day to go riding with her and dont make her wear a helmet, but make sure you bring it along in the car.
> 
> Make sure you tell all your buddies the date/time/location youre riding. Make sure your daughter doesnt know your friends. Tell every friend that comes across you guys comments on her lack of helmet.. She will get so sick of hearing it she will want to go back and get the helmet. :thumbsup:


Heh, excellent idea :thumbsup:

I never used to wear a helmet, until one day when I just happened to put one on in some nasty weather. I crashed pretty hard that day, my head was slammed against the ground and I slid under a semi trailer. I didn't realize that I had smacked my head until after I got up a couple of minutes later and someone stopped to see if I was ok. I presumably had a mild concussion, but it would have been a nasty one without the helmet. I have worn one ever since, no matter where I am riding.

It's healthy not to care whether it looks "uncool", I'm sure you would want to inspire this type of self-confidence. I couldn't care less what the kamikaze hipsters think  They're obviously not guaranteed to save you, but it's worth a shot. I feel totally uncomfortable without one on and have only forgotten to wear a helmet once in the past 15 years.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Sep 28, 2008)

Uncool to wear a helmet? Does she plan on riding her bike to a night club???


----------



## Sil3nt611 (May 9, 2012)

I used to think that way as a kid and rarely wore a helmet. Nothing happened, but I wasn't a hard rider back then. 

My dad wanted to start riding with me over the summer when I got my current bike. I told him he needed a helmet and he used the same logic on me that nothing ever happened to him while he was a kid not wearing a helmet... I bought one for him and made him wear it anyway. Even my brother said it was uncool to wear a helmet...and I thought I had a pretty neat looking helmet too.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

LOL I can't belive I got negative rep for this thread. HAHAHAHA


----------



## EmbraceTheHate (Sep 9, 2012)

Peter_Klim said:


> Uncool to wear a helmet? Does she plan on riding her bike to a night club???


Bahahahaha that's great!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotrod6657 (Sep 11, 2012)

LarryWallwart said:


> LOL I can't belive I got negative rep for this thread. HAHAHAHA


haha, that doesn't seem fair... It's not like the thread was called "Stubborn daughter thinks helmet is cool, help me convince her she doesn't need one..."

Oh well...


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess I am a bad Dad for wanting her to wear a helmet. LOL

;-)


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah it is ridiculous that you would want your daughter to protect her brain. hehe


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

My helmet didn't save my teeth or prevent a concussion when I crashed a year ago. I have no doubt that I would not be typing in this thread right now had I wanted to "look cool" and not been wearing a helmet when I crashed hard. Can you say vegetable?

You cannot "make" your daughter do anything she doesn't want to do. You can choose not to give her a mountain bike. You can insist that your daughter is not welcome to ride with you and your family if she chooses not to wear a helmet.

Showing your daughter pics of smashed heads will most likely, in my opinion, not provide the results you seek. You are your daughter's father. She is your "little girl", but she is also an adult woman. Treat her as an adult with respect. If she insists on no helmet, you insist, as her father that loves his daughter, that she is not welcome on family rides. By taking this approach, the issue here is no longer "not looking cool", or any other excuse not to wear a helmet. The issue becomes whether or not your daughter chooses to RESPECT her father's wisdom and opinion. There's no argument, no negotiation, no tantrums. It comes down to mutual respect.


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

My son is 2 and he loves his helmet. It is funny he will just put it on with his outfit just playing in the house. So I don't really have this problem. But I did start wearing a helmet all the time. I used to not wear it if I was just pulling him around in the trailer and not doing serious riding but I didn't want to be a hypocrite and make him wear his while I don't wear mine so he actually convinced me to wear it more often. hehe


----------



## hotrod6657 (Sep 11, 2012)

jrogs said:


> My son is 2 and he loves his helmet. It is funny he will just put it on with his outfit just playing in the house.


hahaha, this sounds exactly like something I would (and probably did) do when I was a kid. I suppose I made that one pretty easy on my folks...


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

Show him pictures/videos of pro men and women so he can see that every one of them are wearing a helmet.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Let her choose her own helmet.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive support. I had lunch with her today and I mentioned she needed to be shopping for helmets and she kind of quickly brushes it off and says, "I'm good." with a smirk on her face. Then I told her she needed to be wearing one. And had a small discussion on why. When we parted ways I shouted across the parking lot, "Go find a helmet." She again responded, "I'm good." in a joking manner. Rest assured to all concerned she won't get the bike until I am confident she will be wearing a helmet. And I will refuse to ride with her if she doesn't.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

She's a big girl. You can't make her wear a helmet and she's happily pushing your buttons. Let the issue go.

Since you paid for the bike, you decide what you want to do with it. You could always take the bike back and get a refund if she truly seems that pushing your buttons is more fun that riding with you.

Maybe the two of you need to find an activity that you can both enjoy other than riding a bike for now since it's obviously a point of contention. I'd hate for a relationship to be ruined/strained over a helmet and a bike.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

codex57 said:


> WTF is wrong with you? ...
> 
> In any case, it may not protect all of the face, but it will protect the head.


.. and then you agree with my statement :lol: I didnt say they dont protect your head, i said you can easily smash your face wearing a helmet.

How many of you guys trail jog? Ive slipped pretty good on wet roots and gone down jogging. I can honestly say ive never seen a runner wearing a helmet. Ive had more close calls running than cruising around casually.

Its just weird that so many people think a 5mph cruise down the street is so dangerous. If you've ever seen a head hit a car door frame in a crash its pretty nasty, pops open like a watermelon, seat belt or not. Not a lot of people drive in a helmet (despite crashes being one of the number one killers of young people). Go to any beach in summer and theres tons of people cruising around in flip flops and no helmets. It really is pretty safe.

The helmet debate is up there with people who wash their hands 15 times a day. You'll probably not convince them otherwise. A few stories of people dying randomly of germs is enough to keep them going.


----------



## hotrod6657 (Sep 11, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Its just weird that so many people think a 5mph cruise down the street is so dangerous. If you've ever seen a head hit a car door frame in a crash its pretty nasty, pops open like a watermelon, seat belt or not.


Which, if I understand what you are trying to say, is why side curtain airbags and other vehicle safety equipment have been making their way on to our cars...

To each their own, but when you consider how dangerous a simple concussion can be I would like to eliminate as much of the danger as I can... Like I said though, to each their own.


----------



## Korvus (Jul 30, 2012)

LarryWallwart said:


> I guess I am a bad Dad for wanting her to wear a helmet. LOL
> 
> ;-)


Not a darn thing wrong with that. I completely agree with you for standing firm about your daughters safety.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

hotrod6657 said:


> To each their own, but when you consider how dangerous a simple concussion can be I would like to eliminate as much of the danger as I can... Like I said though, to each their own.


I can understand reasonable safety and precaution, but I can also see some near-paranoia about helmets and bikes that isnt uniform with everything else in life that is dangerous. We'll let our young children hang by their legs upside down 8 feet up on a playground, but a grown woman riding around without a helmet is unconscionable. Just seems odd to me.

Theres also not much stopping a 22 year old from buying her own bike and riding it as she pleases.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

If we are tooling around on a flat paved trail in a city park, I can understand her thinnking. It's not like we would go that fast or have too many opportunities to bite it. However if she intends to follow us to a trail through the woods, there is a much higher likelyhood that she will crash. Heaven forbid we get into an altercation with a car on a street.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

I would wear helmet in a big cities too. You never know when someone else will crash on you with a bike or car.


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> I can understand reasonable safety and precaution, but I can also see some near-paranoia about helmets and bikes that isnt uniform with everything else in life that is dangerous. We'll let our young children hang by their legs upside down 8 feet up on a playground, but a grown woman riding around without a helmet is unconscionable. Just seems odd to me.
> 
> Theres also not much stopping a 22 year old from buying her own bike and riding it as she pleases.


True but the argument isn't if there are activities that are more dangerous than riding bike. The truth is that there is still a decent possibility of having an accident while mountain biking and why not take a simple precaution that could decrease the damage if/when it occurs.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've never really hit my head in a crash over the past 15yrs... Until the other day.

Was heading down a trail that I know very well (I helped build it) and crashed at about 25mph... Head first into a rock garden!
I never needed a helmet until then... But I wore one anyway. And it saved my gourd!


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

Well glad you're fine!

I can only help but wonder, that looks like you might have had a camera strapped to your helmet. Any video to go with it?

Hopefully she will end up getting a helmet one way or another. It is a piddly thing to have any altercations between the two of you, but hopefully she will if she is interested in biking.


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> I can understand reasonable safety and precaution, but I can also see some near-paranoia about helmets and bikes that isnt uniform with everything else in life that is dangerous. We'll let our young children hang by their legs upside down 8 feet up on a playground, but a grown woman riding around without a helmet is unconscionable. Just seems odd to me.
> 
> Theres also not much stopping a 22 year old from buying her own bike and riding it as she pleases.


That's not the point. You're basically encouraging people to not wear a helmet. Why? What's the harm in wearing one?

Will a helmet prevent all injuries? No.

Will it prevent a critical injury? Yes.

Are there dangerous activities in life? Sure. But if you have an easy way to prevent a serious injury or death, why not use it?

It's like seatbelts and airbags in cars. They're mandated cuz it's easy for a manufacturer to install and it saves lives.

Unlike monkey bars or jogging, you really have little control on how your body falls when crashing on a car or bike. You're going a hell of a lot faster, for one thing. There's really no chance to adjust your body so that a leg or arm takes the hit when in a bike crash, unlike when jogging or even horsing around on the monkey bars. Plus, you hit a hell of a lot harder going bike speed than jogging in wet weather around exposed roots.

You have to take into account the reason why this daughter doesn't even want to wear a helmet. Cuz it doesn't look cool? That's an awfully nebulous concept. One that can be mitigated by letting her pick out a helmet.

I'm not up to date on helmet laws where OP's daughter is, but that's a possible factor in favor of a helmet.

Finally, and most important IMO: OP needs to keep pushing this (we know he is but I'm putting this in here cuz you are discouraging him and whatever idiot gave him negative rep) to set a good example for his daughter for when she has a kid.

You die cuz you slipped on a root while jogging and hit your head, that's a tragic accident. You die cuz you fell off your bike and hit your head (even if a car hit you rather than you going too fast), that's Darwinism. If you just suffer a serious head injury in those cases, I won't be personally mad in the first instance. I'll be pissed in the second for causing some high medical bills and causing my insurance or taxes to go up later on. Cuz hell yeah not wearing a helmet affects other people.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

codex57 said:


> That's not the point. You're basically encouraging people to not wear a helmet. Why? What's the harm in wearing one?
> 
> Will a helmet prevent all injuries? No.
> 
> ...


To far bro... You helmet nazi's are unreal sometimes...

Force it around the trail and ignore it around the neighbor hood. People understand when you are being ridiculous and when you set down the right amount of rules. If she picks up trail riding the helmet may become a habit.

At 22 it is dumb to throw barriers into father daughter relationships. You should enjoy every chance you get to spend with her till it rarely happens.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

I think bethany1 is right. Negative reinforcement probably wont work. Show her pictures of some hip mountain biking women with their helmets. Help her identify with the cool side of helmets.

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

What's the deal with.your son-in-law? Is he on the same page as you about helmets? 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

empre said:


> I would wear helmet in a big cities too. You never know when someone else will crash on you with a bike or car.


Yes I would wear one on the street. I was talking about in a public park with paved walking paths. Not much chance of getting hit by a car or crashing on a downhill.


----------



## Astra2 (Dec 27, 2010)

A colleague of mine crashed out on the way to work riding the bike trail, no helmet. She doesn't remember what happened but based on her injuries thinks she may have skidded into the side of the concrete underpass. It took her years to recover. Helmets are not necessary until they are.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Astra2 said:


> A colleague of mine crashed out on the way to work riding the bike trail, no helmet. She doesn't remember what happened but based on her injuries thinks she may have skidded into the side of the concrete underpass. It took her years to recover. Helmets are not necessary until they are.


Does she wear one now or thinks it wont happen again?


----------



## justbike (Aug 5, 2006)

If you feel like you have a brain wear a helmet if you have air in your head the dont


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

You can always show her this posting. She's got 4 pages of complete strangers who care enough to want her to have a helmet. 

Public park with paved paths can still cause issues. You have some fool with his iPod on completely oblivious to everything around him suddenly run into your path. Or a crazy lady talking with her cell phone that steps out in front of you and then screams at you like it's your fault. Dogs are iffy..some do great on a path and others are out to eat your ankles and knock you over halfway down the street. Little kids running all over because some fool of a parent can't keep track of them can be an issue when they cross the paths or run in packs. 

And no, those situations may never happen to you or her, but they've happened to me and have caused near crashes and crashes. It doesn't happen often, most rides are just fine and people are generally pretty good out on the trails as well since most know they are sharing it with cyclists.

Helmets are part of defensive riding because there are just enough crazy people out on trails/roads to ruin a perfect trip.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

A pedestrian died in SF recently from a bike hitting him... maybe pedestrians should wear helmets too, just incase? If you want to prevent injuries just-incase, why not? 

Im saying a casual ride is no more dangerous or a risk than damn near every single other out door activity thats well accepted to do while not wearing a helmet. If something is just as risky and just as likely to cause head injury, why do people only insist on helmets when on a bike? 

Its better to get out there and enjoy a nice ride without a helmet, than to not ride at all because someone is holding a bike hostage over you due to a helmet.


----------



## Astra2 (Dec 27, 2010)

S_Trek said:


> Does she wear one now or thinks it wont happen again?


She not only wears a bike helmet she now wears a skiing helmet now too. She suffered cognitive problems (which is a PITA when you are an aerospace engineer) and she had to have extended therapy to fix her vertigo. That'll teach anybody to wear a helmet.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

osokolo said:


> but he doesn't have to give her the present that potentially may hurt her, if used improperly...


If you worry about giving a present that hunt someone if used improperly you shouldn't give presents at all. Give someone a spoon and they can potentially poke out their eye. A pair of shoes and the shoelaces can become undone, causing the person to fall down a flight of stairs. Even gummy bears you can choke on.

A bike is not inherently dangerous. In fact a bike is a gift with mainly positive sides, most people benefit from riding one.

While I admit wearing a helmet makes you safer, it doesn't mean that not wearing one is reckless. You would also be safer if you wrapped yourself in bubble wrap before walking the dog, but that doesn't mean you're a reckless daredevil if you walk your dog without it.

Should she be wearing a helmet when biking? That would be a smart move as it does make the ride safer. Should the rest of us take a chill pill if she decides not to? Absolutely, her head, her life, her responsibility, her choice.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think "prevention" is what everyone is trying to encourage, better safe than sorry. Even though she's 22 still his baby. 

If something bad is going to happen to anyone, you probably can't avoid it, but you can certainly prevent more damage from happening if you are well equipped to do whatever adventure you are taking on. For instance if you go camping, a helmet is not required but plenty of food and water is a must along with a bear box.


----------



## druidjaidan (Aug 14, 2012)

22? Not 12? I bet she doesn't wear her seatbelt when driving either.

Ooooh I won't look cool. That's obviously the end of the world.

If you're on a trail without a helmet you look mentally handicapped. Everyone wears a helmet on trails, and the odd guy that doesn't stands out as being an idiot. 

If your riding a road bike at 20+mph down a busy road without a helmet you also look mentally handicapped. Now sure if you're going to go piddling down a side street to grab something from the store nobody is going to care and you're really doing nothing more risky than walking down the street, after all you could trip and fall over or get hit by a car there also.

But when you're pushing limits and challenging yourself, it's just plain stupid to not wear a helmet.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

sounds like your daughter has zero comprehension of trail riding, or your trails are barely more than wide open walking paths and she knows it.

either she thinks she's an excellent bike handler already and doesn't doubt her skill, or again she has little clue how to handle a bike.

either she's going to love it, and she'll figure it out on her own, or she isn't, and the bike will become a garage ornament.

At least this chick has her critical gear situation completely worked out. She's a russian supermodel, and has to make sure her livelihood is safe:


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

+1 now we're talking - where is that bike going with that girl? gota love the matching shoes


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

...invite her for dinner proclaiming you've made her favorite meal - except it's been thrown in a blender, poured into a cup with a straw for her to 'enjoy' it - that's how 'lucky-ones' with brain-injuries eat their meals....


----------



## exploreit (Sep 14, 2012)

Im old school and dont really care for the helmets.But i will wear one if I have too.Nothing much will save you if you hit a tree head on hard


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

so I finally figured out why she doesn't want to wear a helmet. The last one she tried was not ponytail friendly. Ahh, finally something I can work with. I am pretty sure the Bell I have is ponytail friendly.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just a thought Larry, have you visited the girls only forum? they might have an idea or two for you.


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

Cannondale is pony tail friendly.

I'm awaiting shipment of the helmet I ordered. I think a lot of them are pony tail friendly now. Can be overwhelming but choice is nice.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

LarryWallwart said:


> so I finally figured out why she doesn't want to wear a helmet. The last one she tried was not ponytail friendly. Ahh, finally something I can work with. I am pretty sure the Bell I have is ponytail friendly.


Now THERE is a practical reason. 

Okay, maybe not. But it is a 'more common' reason. And a bit more substantial than "because they look stupid".

My GF chose a Bell Influx for Ponytail friendliness. She has to pull the ponytail a bit 'lower' on her head than usual, but she felt it was an acceptable compromise over everything else that seemed hell-bent on preventing ponytail use.


----------



## empre (Aug 28, 2012)

Show her this so she can see that everyone is wearing a helmet: women mountain biking - Google



LarryWallwart said:


> so I finally figured out why she doesn't want to wear a helmet. The last one she tried was not ponytail friendly. Ahh, finally something I can work with. I am pretty sure the Bell I have is ponytail friendly.


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone know what blue and yellow Giro helmet that is? Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^^ Giro Aeon team Luna colors...


OP: Have you tried talking to her husband about this? Don't know if that has been said yet...


----------



## Bowfish (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I agree with others that bicycle helmets are NOT cool! Guess I am old school enough too that I just dont like wearing them so when I ride near my house I leave the helmet. Now when I get out to the woods and the real bike trails, then I wear a helmet cause there are tons of trees and overhangs.

I used to race MX many years ago and NEVER rode without a helmet but then again motocross is a crash waiting to happen. Maybe one day I will be comfortable wearing it all the time but when I am out riding a flat wide trail with no obstacles I leave the helmet at home and sweat less.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm tired of dancing around an issue, trying to convince the stubborn, the ignorant or the stupid to do the smart thing.

In the issue with stubborn daughter, no helmet = no bike is the way I'd go. Get her to view a few of the posts mentioned here about getting ones face sewn back on.

With my kids it is not an option, no helmet, no go, period. When we do a group ride, same thing. As an example, If you show up without a helmet, you don't go with us. Non negotiable, if you get your panties in a wad over our policy...well that's your problem and I don't care.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

empre said:


> Show her this so she can see that everyone is wearing a helmet: women mountain biking - Google


Maybe have her contact Marla Streb or Team Luna and see if she can persuade them that she should not wear a helmet....don't think she will win that one myself...show he pics of several top end female mountain bikers...everyone of them will tell her to wear a helmet if you ever get the chance to talk to them.

And if the issue is her friends making comments about helmets in a negative way....one of my sons friends made a comment about "gay" helmets. I shot him straight down, told him he would not be riding with us on any trail, ever without a helmet, period.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

This thread has proven to be a great source of entertainment. Opinions ranging from OMG we're all gonna die, to helmets are a waste of time. 

First...personally when it comes to helmets...I don't care about the cool/uncool debate. I don't care about people name calling or guilt tripping or any other tactics used by helmet nazis. 

This girl is 22....it's her choice let her make it. 

I ride motocross bikes...always wear my gear. I ride ATVs...always wear my gear. 
When I trail ride my mountain bike I wear a lid because I know I am likely to try something stupid and land on my melon. 
If I ride around town for the purpose of entertaining myself I wear a lid...again likely to land on my noodle screwing around. 

When I ride to work or if I am lazily cruising around town mostly no lid. 
I ride my harley with no lid. 

Call it being a newb, goon, stupid...whatever you want. My helmet wearing is none of your damn business. 
It isn't an image thing for me or arrogance as somebody else stated. 
It is my choice not yours plain and simple. People that feel the need to comment when I don't have one on are met with a simple "mind your own f$ckin business pal". Then I continue as planned. 
I have my affairs in order...if I die from my stupidity my family is taken care of.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

LarryWallwart said:


> so I finally figured out why she doesn't want to wear a helmet. The last one she tried was not ponytail friendly. Ahh, finally something I can work with. I am pretty sure the Bell I have is ponytail friendly.


My nephew wears an entry level Bell helmet with his huge dreadlocks in a ponytail.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Haligan78 said:


> I ride my harley with no lid.


I never rode my motorcycle without a helmet, safety being one thing, but just scraping all the dead insects of my leather jacket after a ride was enough to never even consider riding without a full face helmet. I've had my share of wasps and bigger insects splat hard on my helmet visor too - basically I don't like the idea of submitting my face to what the windscreen of my car has to endure..


----------



## chester2123 (Aug 24, 2012)

yeah i remember when i was young and bmxing, my parents tried to get me to wear a helmet. As soon as i got down the street it went to the handlebars, i even figured out a way to fasten it to the front so it didn't move. it hard to reason with someone in their youth, rational thought isn't easy to come by. show her some pics of horrific head injuries lol, unfortunately its may take something shocking to change her opinion or worse an injury of her own.


----------



## Downhill83 (May 7, 2012)

When I was a teenager, I didn't think that it was cool to wear one either. Most of my teenage life I never wore a helmet. I am glad that I never had any serious accidents or injuries. All that I had was scrapes, bruises etc. I didn't ride a bike for a long time after my teenage years and then I became an adult. With the dawn of the internet and all the info out there I did some research. I found that the chances of being injured(head wise) would be cut down a lot by wearing a helmet. Plus in the city in which I live the drivers weren't too keen on keeping an eye out for people on bikes, almost got hit a few times. Now with me being in my late 20's I know that if something were to happen to me know, I wouldn't recover very well. If it was severe enough, I might not survive. 

So if that was my kid(nephew or niece) I would be showing her videos on youtube and have her read stories from people on this site and others who have been in accidents and survived to tell about it. A person should do anything possible to take the possibility out of getting injured or killed. In the time that someone takes to go to the store, fit a helmet, choose a color and drive home and put it on is nothing. Nothing compared to the damage that could be done to someone for not taking the time to put on a helmet. I still see parents biking with their kids. The kids are wearing helmets but the helmets are not on the parents. I shake my head in disgust because some parents/people are hypocrites.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> I shake my head in disgust because some parents/people are hypocrites


Hypocrite is a harsh word. Ideally we as parents lead by example. Ideally. At the same time don't 'shake your head' because my kids are wearing a helmet while riding around the park and I may or may not be. As a parent my primary concern is my kids safety. My 3 1/2 and 6 year old do not have the cognitive skills nor the hand-eye coordination that I do, as an adult. They do not possess the reflex reaction or have the foresight to see simple obstacles that can cause a fall off the bike.

My kids don't ride without helmets, I sometimes do. That's the deal. There are many things my children can't do that I as an adult can do. Guess what, they've even witnessed me drinking beer  But they are not allowed to. Now, I guess if I don't wish to be hypocritical I can either quit drinking beer or allow them to partake. Neither of which is gonna happen.


----------



## MXRider72 (Aug 10, 2010)

Permanent brain damage isn't cool. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

MXRider72 said:


> Permanent brain damage isn't cool.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Soooo true.
Congestive heart failure is 'where it's at' _Finally _someone understands.


----------



## jsamuelson (May 14, 2012)

No helmet, no ride, absolutely no wiggle room there!

I haven't read through every post but maybe try some of the less weird looking helmets like the Poc or more skater-styled ones. 

Hope this post is redundant and you are all happily riding together, suitably kitted out. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

LarryWallwart said:


> So we bought the cheap mountain bike for the daughter. I told her she needed to get a helmet. (I probably just need to go buy one) she said, "nah, I don't need one. I'm not going to ride on the road." I told her that riding on the road has nothing to do with it. I might have to withhold the bike until she agrees to wear a helmet.


Is she actually trail riding or just tooling around the neighborhood?

EDIT (After reading more of the thread): Wait, she's 22? And married?

Let it go, she's a big girl now.


----------



## Bumer (Dec 8, 2011)

LarryWallwart said:


> So we bought the cheap mountain bike for the daughter. I told her she needed to get a helmet. (I probably just need to go buy one) she said, "nah, I don't need one. I'm not going to ride on the road." I told her that riding on the road has nothing to do with it. I might have to withhold the bike until she agrees to wear a helmet.


May be she will want to wear a helmet with certain designs?

Otherwise, no helmet - no bike.


----------



## halld15 (Sep 14, 2012)

i road race and mountain bike race, and i have had some nasty crashes where i would have been concussed or had my head split open were it not for my helmet


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

kapusta said:


> Is she actually trail riding or just tooling around the neighborhood?
> 
> EDIT (After reading more of the thread): Wait, she's 22? And married?
> 
> Let it go, she's a big girl now.


Yea, I noticed the same thing, although I was also thinking "she is 22, married, and still worried about looking cool to other people"

But thats probably a completely different subject


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

osokolo said:


> needed for riding around town?


For the same reason you don't when walking around town. The risk is extremely low.

Do you wear a helmet when you walk in the snow? You know you can slip and crack your head. How about when you drive a car? Or when you take a shower, or when you swim in a pool? All of these things have elevated risks of head injury associated with them, but they are small enough that it is not worth the bother of wearing a helmet for.

By "riding around town" I am assuming that you are not going super fast, and not riding in heavy traffic or dangerous roads.


----------



## halld15 (Sep 14, 2012)

You are getting your 22 year old daughter a bike? Really? i would think she could get her own


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

halld15 said:


> You are getting your 22 year old daughter a bike? Really? i would think she could get her own


Is there something odd about giving your adult son or daughter a gift?


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

halld15 said:


> You are getting your 22 year old daughter a bike? Really? i would think she could get her own


Dude, be cool. I'm 40-something and my parents still get me presents...


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

LarryWallwart said:


> So we bought the cheap mountain bike for the daughter. I told her she needed to get a helmet. (I probably just need to go buy one) she said, "nah, I don't need one. I'm not going to ride on the road." I told her that riding on the road has nothing to do with it. I might have to withhold the bike until she agrees to wear a helmet.


There are thousands of stories like mine......

2 Months ago my wife and I were going to take a short 2 mile ride to one of our favorate bar/restrants for happy hour and taco's. She started to take off without her helmet, but I stopped her and MADE her put it on.

Not more than a mile away from our house she crashed her bike crossing a bridge. She flew over her handle bars face first into a concrete piller.

The blow broke her helmet into 3 pieces. I dare not think what would have happened if she was not wearing her helmet.

She ended up with orbital fractures (the bones around the eyes) and required surgery to repair the damage. This could have easily been skull fractures as well.

I'm glad to say, that she is 95% of the way healed and dong much better today.

Long story short, you never know when or where you will crash, so ALWAYS wear a helmet!


----------



## SCDadof2 (Sep 17, 2012)

I will not let my kids mtn bike without helmets. Give them one look at the roots, rocks and trees - especially those that grace the faster downhill portions - and they will change their mind. I kept my cracked helmet from a few years back where I wrecked on a hard packed powerline trail in north Florida. That encouraged them as well! I've also told the story of the guy I saw try to make a jump and blew the landing, sliding head-first into a felled tree and cracking his helmet significantly.


----------



## when (May 9, 2012)

The skate-type helmets seem to be more accepted by the hipster crowd than the more vented race dork helmets.


----------

